
React could love Web Components - jessaustin
http://staltz.com/react-could-love-web-components.html
======
tracker1
It's interesting, the thought of using MaterialUI as web component primitives
via React. I'm still not sure about wiring up data, since you'd have to
serialize it into properties or use onComponent* binding to bind/unbind
actions and injections. I'm not sure you really gain that much over just
creating react components in the first place, yes the isolation of styling is
a better story in web components, but still seems like a lot of work to wireup
every one-off component... you'd wind up with pretty much a 1:1 react
component to web component wrapper in the end just to use such a beast.

